# Mk2 TTS or MK3 TTS



## emagdnim47 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd like to see whether you guys think this asking price is too good to be true or just right....

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-s...78606673&Log=0

OR

Would you wait till the 2016 models come out, and pass up this 2014 TTS?


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

A personal decision of course. I could not buy the MK2 knowing the MK3 is so close. All reviewers say the new model drives much better. The interior of the new car is gorgeous. The features and tech are significantly better.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The value will drop like a stone, the minute the Mk3 TT-S is for sale.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

2007 technology and cabin design or the BEST new car interior and virtual cockpit that has set a new standard in design and ergonomics?

A good handling car with 265 hp, or a much better balanced and neutral handling 310 hp ?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Be able to drive the car now or wait 9 months...


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Too good to be true - ad is gone. Probably a scam*



emagdnim47 said:


> I'd like to see whether you guys think this asking price is too good to be true or just right....
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-s...78606673&Log=0
> 
> ...


The MK 3 TTS is very interesting - 80% of a Mk 2 TTRS power with better interior and handling. However initial estimates of the Mk 3 TTS price in the US indicate a substantial price increase over the Mk 2 to $55K- about the same as the Mk 2 TTRS price when new. I'm very interested in the Mk 3 TTS but I am very afraid that it may be priced out of consideration for me.

At $55K + options for a Mk 3 TTS, and low mileage Mk 2 TTRS regularly showing up on Cars.com for the mid 40s, I'd get the TTRS with the manual tranny that most posters seem to prize more highly than orgasms.


----------



## domdil (May 19, 2008)

I have an MK2 TT-S and honestly I'd wait for the MK3. One of my biggest complaints with my car is the Media interface, its awful. MDI port is in the dumbest spot, no streaming bluetooth, slow Nav etc etc. I'd get the MK3 based on the interior and new Media alone, then you have more power and a nicer exterior. No brainer! I heard the TT-S is not coming in a roadster, if for some reason it does, I will be getting rid of mine and buying one.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have always said you should buy the newest most recent generation model you can afford,as each generation is a real step up from the previous one,so I say wait,even an extra year and get a low KM demonstrator.
Dreaming and browsing for a used 991 Turbo and Turbo S it is amazing the difference in prices,the gap between them narrows,so wait for the TTRS Mk 3 
Mac


----------



## emagdnim47 (Jun 27, 2011)

YYC Dubber said:


> 2007 technology and cabin design or the BEST new car interior and virtual cockpit that has set a new standard in design and ergonomics?
> 
> A good handling car with 265 hp, or a much better balanced and neutral handling 310 hp ?


Very very true. The tech in MKII has lived out it's days indeed.




> JohnLZ7W
> Be able to drive the car now or wait 9 months...


I put a lot of thought into this, if it's worth the wait. The answer was clear after seeing the potential in the MK3, to sit and wait.




> The MK 3 TTS is very interesting - 80% of a Mk 2 TTRS power with better interior and handling. However initial estimates of the Mk 3 TTS price in the US indicate a substantial price increase over the Mk 2 to $55K- about the same as the Mk 2 TTRS price when new. I'm very interested in the Mk 3 TTS but I am very afraid that it may be priced out of consideration for me.
> 
> At $55K + options for a Mk 3 TTS, and low mileage Mk 2 TTRS regularly showing up on Cars.com for the mid 40s, I'd get the TTRS with the manual tranny that most posters seem to prize more highly than orgasms.


Haha the manny would make it so tempting to opt to the MK2 RS model no doubt!!! I too, have contemplated about the price at which the TTS will start at, it may be a tad high for me as well. If I can wait close to year for the new TTS, I might be able to wait another 18 months or so and get a CPO and possibly snag one up for around 47k-50k (around the time the next model year rolls out). 

55k territory is a dangerous can lead to naughty thoughts on a Alfa 4C starting at 53.9k. No AWD version but man is that one sweet looking toy.

https://4c.alfaromeo.com




> domdil
> I have an MK2 TT-S and honestly I'd wait for the MK3. One of my biggest complaints with my car is the Media interface, its awful. MDI port is in the dumbest spot, no streaming bluetooth, slow Nav etc etc. I'd get the MK3 based on the interior and new Media alone, then you have more power and a nicer exterior. No brainer! I heard the TT-S is not coming in a roadster, if for some reason it does, I will be getting rid of mine and buying one.


Seems to be the general response regarding the tech in MK2 is poo poo, and the MK3 is just a better in every aspect! I'm hoping the price isn't too high and they give us some damn alcantara seats.




> madmac48
> I have always said you should buy the newest most recent generation model you can afford,as each generation is a real step up from the previous one,so I say wait,even an extra year and get a low KM demonstrator.
> Dreaming and browsing for a used 991 Turbo and Turbo S it is amazing the difference in prices,the gap between them narrows,so wait for the TTRS Mk 3


Easier said then done my friend, waiting for the MK3 RS requires zen like patience. Browsing around for other cars in the TTS/TTRS segment is very tempting for sure, especially something pre-loved like the Porsches you've mentioned. I'm interested to see if you've ever considered the Alfa Romeo 4C? This video is pure car porn!

http://youtu.be/2bXNWn4eAIs


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy New Year!
I see where you are from,we were talking about it last night.Had a dinner for family and friends and my friend and colleague who got a lift back home in the back seat of the TTRS [his wife was in the front !] did some medical training in San Diego years ago.Alfa is nice for sure but has not got a completely good review.I came to my TTRS really by chance from a C63,when the ordered new C63 did not come with 4Matic,which is really essential for me where I live,and the convenience of 2 small year seats,for the occasional adult, but also for grandsons ,is huge.My friend from the AMG PL suggested a 996TT but as I say I came across the TTRS.
As with a lot of Petrolheads,probably the most common "bucket list " sports car is a P 911.Being British,however,the F Type R AWD is very tempting,but again it doesn't have the rear seats.My friends and family would disown me if I got a GTR:roll eyes:

Mac


----------

